# Taiyan I and Taiyan II



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2010)

*Dayan I and Dayan II*

so i went to the mf8 forum and did a little research about them.

Dayan I and Dayan II are essencially the same cube. Dayan II is the improved verson of the Dayan I, they tweaked the molds to reduce the bumpiness of the first Dayan mold.

the adjustment of the pieces, according what I read, is very minor: about only 0.1 mm or so, therefore it is pretty much impossible the distinguish between the two unless you actually use it.

*EDIT:*
On April 11, 2011 Dayan announced that the original "Dayan 3x3" will be renamed as the "Taiyan". See further information in this thread.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

So the summary is: Not a highly noticeable difference.
Thank you Daniel!!!!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2010)

so in conclusion we'll call them "Old Taiyan" and "Retooled Taiyan".


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

Or... Taiyan I and II. WHat if there is a third model? Taiyan Super retooled?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 14, 2010)

they're the same model. it's just slight adjustment on the molds. nothing like the Type A designs.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 14, 2010)

It sounds like a good cube-- I just might consider buying it.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep. It's awesome.
http://cubingweekly.com/store.php


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 14, 2010)

All out of stock =(


EDIT: speedcubeshop.com still has Tayan Cubes.. they look very interesting. 15 dollars and 5 dollars shipping seems at bit much for one cube. The 2x2x2 in this shop is also nice, isn't it?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> All out of stock =(
> 
> 
> EDIT: speedcubeshop.com still has Tayan Cubes.. they look very interesting. 15 dollars and 5 dollars shipping seems at bit much for one cube. The 2x2x2 in this shop is also nice, isn't it?



We are opening soon and yeah, Maru 2x2s are good.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, so this Taiyan is I or II?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Ok, so this Taiyan is I or II?



from what dans saying theres no way to tell w/o someone having got it before.


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 18, 2010)

black and blue Tayan out of sotck on popbuying...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so this Taiyan is I or II?
> ...



I do not believe that's a Taiyan. Look at the edges.


----------



## tribaleps (Jan 18, 2010)

I've got a few Taiyan II to spare...white, black and natural colors. PM me if interested.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> ...



i saw the edges and i'm pretty sure it's a Taiyan. unless you're talking about Haiyan.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

The edges on a Taiyan are a bit more round. From what fundash showed me. I don't htink they are hollowed.
And Taiyans come with a Red/Black Bag.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The edges on a Taiyan are a bit more round. From what fundash showed me. I don't htink they are hollowed.
> And Taiyans come with a Red/Black Bag.



They have all kinds of colors. I have Blue bags for my store, and they sent me some screw/spring hardware in a yellow bag.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been Pwned. But I still stand by what I think about edges.
But if you want Taiyans in the US, wait a few more days, and click the link in iSpniz sig.


----------

